# Dichiarazione di amore a Giobbe



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

alla facciaccia di chi mi  vede in coppia con fedifrago  io mi sto innamorando di Giobbe 

	
	
		
		
	


	








lo trovo un uomo interessante, misterioso, complicato ma con un cuore grandissimo.

Mi piace un casino! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Giobbe, come sei fisicamente??


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

quanti anni hai???


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quanti anni hai???


piu' o meno la tua.


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Novembre 2008)

ti prego asu.....


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Novembre 2008)

Auguri sinceri ASU ....
ma come te la cavi col ragù?


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alla facciaccia di chi mi  vede in coppia con fedifrago  io mi sto innamorando di Giobbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Io sono legato a mia moglie per il resto della mia vita.
Se hai voglia di innamorarti, molto presto incontrerai l'uomo della tua vita: è matematico.  

	
	
		
		
	


	













È fondamentale che sia un uomo non impegnato.


Fisicamente ehm...  hai presente Depardieu?


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io sono legato a mia moglie per il resto della mia vita.
> Se hai voglia di innamorarti, molto presto incontrerai l'uomo della tua vita: è matematico.
> 
> 
> ...



Quando sarò in grado di respingere una avance con queste parole, vorrà dire che sarò guarito!


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io sono legato a mia moglie per il resto della mia vita.
> Se hai voglia di innamorarti, molto presto incontrerai l'uomo della tua vita: è matematico.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Giobbe insieme a Fedi li trovo gli uomini migliori di questo forum....
come ragazzi vedo molto bene Air e Tbt (se fosse meno cinico)


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> Giobbe insieme a Fedi li trovo gli uomini migliori di questo forum....
> come ragazzi vedo molto bene Air e Tbt (se fosse meno cinico)


Ma come, io no? Sono u nesempio per tutta la comunità!


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

e concludo per par condicio con le donne

amo da impazzire Bruja e Vere donne con le palle per diversi versi..

le ragazze invece straquoto Grande per la sensibilità che ha, davvero unica

uomini fortunati avete!


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma come, io no? Sono u nesempio per tutta la comunità!

















mi dispiace Fedi e Giobbe sono nella top list


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e concludo per par condicio con le donne
> 
> amo da impazzire Bruja e Vere donne con le palle per diversi versi..
> 
> ...


Tira via le mani da verena e porta rispetto quando parli della Contessa! 

Concordo su Grande, è eccezionale!


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tira via le mani da verena e porta rispetto quando parli della Contessa!
> 
> Concordo su Grande, è eccezionale!


 
e chi si permette di sfiorarle? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









sono donne con le palle.....ecco!


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e chi si permette di sfiorarle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se hanno le palle non le sfioro nemmeno io...


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Quando sarò in grado di respingere una avance con queste parole, vorrà dire che sarò guarito!



Qua in chiaro, si gioca un po'.
 Poi ci parliamo con calma in MP...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Approfondiamo la cosa...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> Giobbe insieme a Fedi li trovo gli uomini migliori di questo forum....
> *come ragazzi vedo molto bene Air e Tbt* (se fosse meno cinico)


 
ALE io avrei fatto il tuo nome oltre a quelli citati!


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Qua in chiaro, si gioca un po'.
> Poi ci parliamo con calma in MP...
> 
> 
> ...


Volentieri...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e concludo per par condicio con le donne
> 
> amo da impazzire Bruja e Vere donne con le palle per diversi versi..
> 
> ...


si, lo sanno!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e chi si permette di sfiorarle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


detto così pare brutto


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Volentieri...


Aho!

Con Asu, mica con te!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

Si era capito!!!


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Aho!
> 
> Con Asu, mica con te!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mi dispiace Fedi e Giobbe sono nella top list





kid ha detto:


> Tira via le mani da verena e porta rispetto quando parli della Contessa!
> 
> Concordo su Grande, è eccezionale!


 













mi stavo perdendo questo tread!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Grazie ciccini!!!!!
Un bacione a voi!


----------



## Nordica (5 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io sono legato a mia moglie per il resto della mia vita.
> Se hai voglia di innamorarti, molto presto incontrerai l'uomo della tua vita: è matematico.
> 
> 
> ...


 
il vero gentiluomo....

che sei!

complimenti! donna fortunata la mogliettina!


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2008)

*kid*



kid ha detto:


> Tira via le mani da verena e porta rispetto quando parli della Contessa!
> 
> Concordo su Grande, è eccezionale!


Chi sarebbe la Contessa??? Mi sono persa un nick del forum??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ALE io avrei fatto il tuo nome oltre a quelli citati!



grazie ma mi sa che i ragazzi sono pochini eh


----------



## Nordica (5 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chi sarebbe la Contessa??? Mi sono persa un nick del forum???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Verena e la contessa nei sogni di Kid


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> grazie ma mi sa che i ragazzi sono pochini eh


beh, me nn mi ha citato!!!!!


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> beh, me nn mi ha citato!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

oh razza di cafoni!! apro un tred per giobbe, mi becco un due di picche in diretta e gli altri uomini sciolgono peani per le altre??
mo' alle' a cagher 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Giobbe..con me hai chiuso!!


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mo' alle' a cagher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
rapida e indolore


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Giobbe..con me hai chiuso!!


ci sono sempre io, ricordatelo!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ci sono sempre io, ricordatelo!!!!


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


oh..ma c'è qualche uomo con il quale non ci hai provato?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh..ma c'è qualche uomo con il quale non ci hai provato?










sì, ce ne sono 3 o 4 

	
	
		
		
	


	





che niente niente mi stai dando del puttanino??


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, ce ne sono 3 o 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















e poi il Giobbino si era dichiarato a me! Rispetta le precedenze, ohibò ..


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> e poi il Giobbino si era dichiarato a me! Rispetta le precedenze, ohibò ..


ma davvero?? Brutto zozzone!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




come mi giro spariscono


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh razza di cafoni!! apro un tred per giobbe, *mi becco un due di picche in diretta* e gli altri uomini sciolgono peani per le altre??
> mo' alle' a cagher
> 
> 
> ...


Oh che peccato....


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Oh che peccato....


volevi detenere tu il record??


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Auguri sinceri ASU ....
> ma come te la cavi col ragù?


questa non l'avevo letta!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io il ragù lo faccio una squisitezza...il segreto è che lo faccio cuocere ben oltre le 5 ore


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> volevi detenere tu il record??


Ecccccerto!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io sono legato a mia moglie per il resto della mia vita.
> Se hai voglia di innamorarti, molto presto incontrerai l'uomo della tua vita: è matematico.
> 
> 
> ...





















son sempre più presa...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ecccccerto!


ma se sei fidanzata adesso!!
lasciami lavorare..


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se sei fidanzata adesso!!
> lasciami lavorare..


Ok... mi ritiro e ti lascio campo libero...


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> son sempre più presa...


Appunto, e' tutto un'altra cosa


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto, e' tutto un'altra cosa


ma qualcuna ha mai visto il mio giobbe??


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ok... mi ritiro e ti lascio campo libero...


ti piace vincere facile??


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma qualcuna ha mai visto il mio giobbe??


Il Papa!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti piace vincere facile??


 Mi sacrifico per un'amica....


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma qualcuna ha mai visto il mio giobbe??


 
La balena!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mi sacrifico per un'amica....












 ti preferisco carogna...


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> La balena!


non fare allusioni


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il Papa!


bene, ora Giobbe con me vedrà la Madonna


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bene, ora Giobbe con me vedrà la Madonna


 
Ma non era tua sorella? Bella come una Madonna....
Quindi ora Giobbe se la fa con Brugoletta.


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti preferisco carogna...


ma lo e' ... velatamente, lo e'


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non fare allusioni


ma perchè?? è cicciotto??
omo de panza omo de sostanza!!
Gioppino a me vai bene se sei robustello


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma non era tua sorella? Bella come una Madonna....
> Quindi ora Giobbe se la fa con Brugoletta.


no...allora vedrà l'angioletto che sono


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bene, ora Giobbe con me vedrà la Madonna


perlamadonna, o la Madonna veramente?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> perlamadonna, o la Madonna veramente?


la prima che hai detto..


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la prima che hai detto..


Porello.... scappo bellezze!

Bacioni!


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè?? è cicciotto??
> omo de panza omo de sostanza!!
> Gioppino a me vai bene se sei robustello


ho un sospetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' pelle e ossa


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

vado anch'io che mi faccio la pizza stasera!!


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vado anch'io che mi faccio la pizza stasera!!


Fai bene, alla faccia ... ... ...


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vado anch'io che mi faccio la pizza stasera!!



PETTAAAAAAAA c'e' LdS


----------



## Old alesera (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il Papa!


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma qualcuna ha mai visto il mio giobbe??



È meglio che il mio aspetto rimanga misterioso, così non corri il rischio di una cocente delusione!


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> La balena!


Quello era Giona!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È meglio che il mio aspetto rimanga misterioso, così non corri il rischio di una cocente delusione!


non credo giobbino.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma davvero?? Brutto zozzone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


davanti liceo..dietro museo....


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> davanti liceo..dietro museo....


monumento magari!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> monumento magari!!


ai caduti? ieri hai ricevuto visite da parenti?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ai caduti? ieri hai ricevuto visite da parenti?


monumento nazionale, shampista.
comunque sì. di caduti . Quelli ai miei piedi 



per la puzza


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> monumento nazionale, shampista.
> comunque sì. di caduti . Quelli ai miei piedi
> 
> 
> ...


non ti preoccupare tesoro io ho il naso solo per occupare spazio in mezzo alla faccia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...barbiera....


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare tesoro io ho il naso solo per occupare spazio in mezzo alla faccia...


non sai quel che dici.
Coi miei piedi ho gettato le basi della guerra batteriologica


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sai quel che dici.
> Coi miei piedi ho gettato le basi della guerra batteriologica


tu non sai quello che dici...
ricordi il film "scuola di polizia2" dove c'è il tipo che si chiude dentro la costruzione con dentro le bombolette di gas lacrimogeno? mi fa una pippa..credimi...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tu non sai quello che dici...
> ricordi il film "scuola di polizia2" dove c'è il tipo che si chiude dentro la costruzione con dentro le bombolette di gas lacrimogeno? mi fa una pippa..credimi...


ti dispiace non zozzare il tred  della dichiarazione d'amore con puzze e puzzette??
Grazzzzzie


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti dispiace non zozzare il tred  della dichiarazione d'amore con puzze e puzzette??
> Grazzzzzie


palombara....hai iniziato tu con le puzzette....
niente trombata..solo preliminari e poi si vede...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> palombara....hai iniziato tu con le puzzette....
> niente trombata..solo preliminari e poi si vede...
















   a me solo preliminari va benissimo...tanto concludo prima


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me solo preliminari va benissimo...*tanto concludo prima*


alla stretta di mano davanti la porta?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Novembre 2008)

Ma che ***** dite¬!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> alla stretta di mano davanti la porta?


no, prima. All' _ok,ci vediamo dopo_ al telefono


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, prima. All' _ok,ci vediamo dopo_ al telefono












ti mando un'email va bene uguale?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che ***** dite¬!


ciao capretta.
Come stai?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alla facciaccia di chi mi vede in coppia con fedifrago io mi sto innamorando di Giobbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


praticamente la fotocopia di milingo..


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti mando un'email va bene uguale?


per godere come si deve meglio un sms


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che ***** dite¬!


bello stare lì e sputare sentenze..scenda dal piedistallo e venga a rotolarsi nel fango con noi...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per godere come si deve meglio un sms
















ma riesci ad uscire di casa senza lo stock di mutande di riserva?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao capretta.
> Come stai?



Spallata... pero' Venerdi' vado a Londra


----------



## Lettrice (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> bello stare lì e sputare sentenze..scenda dal piedistallo e venga a rotolarsi nel fango con noi...



Porto il bikini?


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Spallata... pero' Venerdi' vado a Londra


non ce la posso fare.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




spallata=senza palle?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Spallata... pero' Venerdi' vado a Londra


per lavoro o cazzi tuoi?? figata!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ci abita mio cugino. Un figaccione da paura ma culanda


----------



## Lettrice (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma riesci ad uscire di casa senza lo stock di mutande di riserva?



Guarda che lei e' un'allegra smutandata


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Porto il bikini?


tshirt bianca e coulotte..grazie..


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma riesci ad uscire di casa senza lo stock di mutande di riserva?


stock de che??


----------



## Lettrice (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per lavoro o cazzi tuoi?? figata!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cazzacci miei... se e' culanda odor di lavanda non m'interessa

Voglio manzi non la cozzo di mucca lilla della Milka


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che lei e' un'allegra smutandata


ma...ma...ma...ma..e se è una tipa fiumeinpiena?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma...ma...ma...ma..e se è una tipa fiumeinpiena?


ohhhhhhhhhh!! ma sei scemo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









guarda che poi mi affibbiano l'etichetta


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzacci miei... se e' culanda odor di lavanda non m'interessa
> 
> Voglio manzi non la cozzo di mucca lilla della Milka


guarda è un vero peccato perchè  veramente lui merita....
quando uscivamo insieme vedevo le donne sbavare


----------



## Lettrice (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spallata dalle mie parti si usa per dire che ti stai annoiando...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ohhhhhhhhhh!! ma sei scemo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa ma sarebbe una cosa negativa?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> scusa ma sarebbe una cosa negativa?


no ma non vera


----------



## Lettrice (5 Novembre 2008)

Scostumati!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scostumati!


ha iniziato lui!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




raga vi fumo l'ultima stizza poi vi mando a cagare


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scostumati!


ma se la smutandata (e per giunta allegra..che sconcità!) è lei!


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no ma non vera


che peccato......


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha iniziato lui!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma anche non fumartela...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma anche non fumartela...


e la mail?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




fumavo aspettandola


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e la mail??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io ho già fatto tutto da solo...frega 'na sega 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   di te...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io ho già fatto tutto da solo...frega 'na sega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che bastardo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













insomma..l'uomo ideale..


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che bastardo!!


sono un self-made man...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sono un self-made man...


segui alla lettera la mia firma..


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> praticamente la fotocopia di milingo..


milingo mi fa cagare...
Giobbe non mi pare proprio lo stesso tipo..
ma sei una bella rompichez 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  poi dici che sono io che ti cazzio sempre


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> segui alla lettera la mia firma..


già....


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> già....


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *milingo mi fa cagare...*
> Giobbe non mi pare proprio lo stesso tipo..
> ma sei una bella rompichez
> 
> ...


Pure a me.
Lui e Leonrdo Boff. Li appenderei per le palle!
Due persone che hanno avuto in dono dei bellissimi talenti e che li hanno buttati nel cesso quando hanno raggiunto un po' di fama.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Pure a me.
> Lui e Leonrdo Boff. Li appenderei per le palle!
> Due persone che hanno avuto in dono dei bellissimi talenti e che li hanno buttati nel cesso quando hanno raggiunto un po' di fama.


e chi è leonrdo boff??


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e chi è leonrdo boff??


Un ex prete leader della Teologia della Liberazione.
Poco prima di essere sospeso a divinis si è dimesso da prete e si è messo a convivere con la sua segretaria, sposata e madre di 4 o 5 figli.
Adesso appare sempre accanto a Hugo Chavez, Evo Morales ecc. che sono gli unici che lo chiamano ancora "padre Leonardo".


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Pure a me.
> Lui e Leonrdo Boff. Li appenderei per le palle!
> Due persone che hanno avuto in dono dei bellissimi talenti e che li hanno buttati nel cesso quando hanno raggiunto un po' di fama.





giobbe ha detto:


> Un ex prete leader della Teologia della Liberazione.
> Poco prima di essere sospeso a divinis si è dimesso da prete e si è messo a convivere con la sua segretaria, sposata e madre di 4 o 5 figli.
> Adesso appare sempre accanto a Hugo Chavez, Evo Morales ecc. che sono gli unici che lo chiamano ancora "padre Leonardo".



E ci credo che quest'uomo non piace alla chiesa di Roma ... e' un Uomo con le Palle! ... e con zero ipocrisia.


VIVA PADRE LEONARDO!!!


*Il "processo" in Vaticano nel racconto di Boff*   ... Una vera conversazione però l'abbiamo avuta soltanto durante la pausa, quando abbiamo preso il caffè. Ad esempio Ratzinger ha detto: _«La tonaca le sta molto bene, padre Boff. Anche così si può dare un segno al mondo»_. Io ho risposto: _«Ma è molto difficile portare questa tonaca perché da noi fa caldo»_. E il cardinale: _«Così la gente vedrà la sua devozione e la sua pazienza e dirà: sta scontando i peccati del mondo»_. E io: _«Abbiamo bisogno, certo, di segni di trascendenza, ma quelli non passano per la tonaca; è il cuore che deve stare a posto»_. Al che Ratzinger ha replicato: _«I cuori non si vedono; bisogna pur vedere qualcosa»_. Ho risposto: _«Questa tonaca può anche essere un segno di potere. Quando la porto e salgo sull'autobus, la gente si alza e dice: 'Padre, si accomodi' . Ma noi dobbiamo essere servitori»_. 


Per saperne di piu':

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonardo_Boff


----------

